# Bay Grouper



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

Caught these a couple of weeks ago. I just got around to signing up for the new forum or I would have posted this report earlier. We left from shoreline about 6am and went outside the pass to find some of the reds on top water that I have been reading about on here. The birds were going mad right outside the pass on the pickens side but there was not any red activity. After casting a little bit my motor started to sound funny so we headed back inside. We trolled some pink stretch's for reds along the navy base with no luck. Then we moved a little further into the bay and I put somechartruese stretch 25's on. That is when the fun began. We had a double hook up right away, but only got one in. After landingthat grouper we put the lines out again and had another double, again just landing one. We realized after that pass that one of the eyes on my friends rod was messed up and it was cutting the line. We switched to another poll for our next pass and we got a single on the new pole. Biggest of the day was 28" and wegot some good filets off of them. I'm out now and need to go back for some more.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap *Very nice and the* :takephoto


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch!!:bowdown

Great pics.

When is dinner?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish. How deep were you fishing where you caught those?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell yes :clap:clap


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

nice gags....:clap


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch!! Nothing better than catching gags in the bay...


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

tunapopper --

I set them out to troll in about 10ft of water over a sand bar. They bounced off the bottom for afew secondsuntil we got totheedge of the bar that dropped off and led to somestructure in about 25ft of water. Every time they took the dip off the sand bar we were hooked up.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

As soon as I figure out how to get my stretch 25's to dive, I'm there. 

Nice catch. :bowdown

Hope the engine gremlin was something simple.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ben , glad you figured out the gags.I wouldnt give that spot away. Nice fish.How you been man? This is Mike from Ju Jit So. Had a good season in the back yard lots of big trout and some nice slot reds. Give me a call somtime.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice bay gags man. They look delicious:hungry


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job guy! I hope to find your spot this upcoming weekend! I have got some nice grouper in the bay but NEVER three ina day. But, that's what it's all about - the hunt!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done.:hungry:hungry:hungry


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice inshore gags, were you trolling with wire leaders or mono?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pictures. I'm still trying to hook up some grouper on Mann's 25's. Maybe Chartruse color is the answer. That and a good location. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Ben,

Hey man, its Jason Gill (old planet employee, worked for Craig roddam t-mobile) long time no see. Just happened to be posting some pics today and saw your grouper. Nice fish. Hope all is well. Maybe we will see each other out sometime and we can share some fish stories.

See ya


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report - nice bay gags. :clap:clap


----------



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch...I hope to be out there when the weather gets better.:clap


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Gags. The small ones are all over the bay lately. Can't seem to get the keeper ones. Trolling seems to be the answer. Thanks for posting and nice pics.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!!!


----------

